# Best repair manual?



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi there,

I just bought my first pickup, a 95 xe, 2wd, 4cyl, 5spd. 

Is there a better option than Chilton or Haynes for repair manuals? If not, which of those are better?

Thanks!

John


----------



## scout (Aug 24, 2007)

I have an 89 D21 that came with the Nissan Repair Manual. It is great. Has everything.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The Factory Service Manual is the best. PhatG20 - Home is a good source for the FSM, but unfortunately only the 96 and 97 D21s are there. I don't know if the 96 would be close enough to help you.

Haynes would be second. Chiltons would be dead last.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

could go there and use the pathfinder for 95


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

The factory service manuals (FSMs) are usually all inclusive, meaning that the Pathfinder and HB should be the same book for that year from Nissan. 

I prefer the FSMs and then the Chiltons hard backed books for specific years, then Haynes and Chiltons for paperbacks. 

For the average shade-tree home mechanic and for a vehicle that old I suggest that you search the web and order a copy on CD, most likely the books are out of print and/or are very pricey. Z


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> could go there and use the pathfinder for 95


Good call Dave. I forgot they're combined.


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome. thank you!


----------

